# Will unemployment benefits be extended past September?



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> What do you guys think?


I sure hope not.
Get a job!


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Bump


Bum...pftttt


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Anybody else wanna chime in aside from Uber's loser?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Anybody else wanna chime in aside from Uber's loser?


When they get time,
but for now they're probably busy earning an income.
You should try it! Feel good about yourself!


----------



## pacosan (Jun 20, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> I sure hope not.
> Get a job!
> View attachment 605328


why ? is not your business


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Given the reports from the Fourth Estate that jobs are going begging, even the Democrats could not justify extending them much past September. In the Capital of Your Nation, the local government will be paying the State benefit through either October, November or the end of 2021; I forget now. I do know that it will go beyond September. This policy/legislation was enacted some time past, before the real easing of restrictions, so I can understand somewhat their leaving it in place. On a national level, though, even the Democrats can see that not only would it not make steam, it would not even hold water.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Federal will end I think regular state unemployment will continue.
Not PUA etc.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

states have to continue..thats the law. PUC by-by ..how can u live on $500 week.. ramin. and at home with parents.??


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

What is so wrong with saving for retirement? If you think the state is going to be there for everyone who is going to be dependent on the state you are kidding yourself.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> states have to continue..thats the law. PUC by-by ..how can u live on $500 week.. ramin. and at home with parents.??


How long will state continue?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Depends on many things are you w2. If not do you live in nyc...factors I dont know. My friends in nyc told me base rates of state unemployment will be to new year no pua. But if you have a real w2 job and lost it . Its 26 weeks min..


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> Depends on many things are you w2. If not do you live in nyc...factors I dont know. My friends in nyc told me base rates of state unemployment will be to new year no pua. But if you have a real w2 job and lost it . Its 26 weeks min..


Do you know what it is for Washington state


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

for which group and which payment? The Fed enhanced amounts will be over and they aren't even on the radar to continue. PUA should end too. 

Regular UI for those that had W2 jobs won't end; just revert to what they were before. But now one must say they are looking for a job and/or soon produce the proof they are, or else.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

But in nyc my buddy and wife not w2 working will get $185 a week till dec


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

SHalester said:


> for which group and which payment? The Fed enhanced amounts will be over and they aren't even on the radar to continue. PUA should end too.
> 
> Regular UI for those that had W2 jobs won't end; just revert to what they were before. But now one must say they are looking for a job and/or soon produce the proof they are, or else.


I thought state pua would keep going and fed would stop...


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

nope, its killing the economy


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Delilah5 said:


> nope, its killing the economy


Some of us rideshare drivers were changed over to Regular UI in Sept. so I think we will still get just the regular as long as you are looking for a job, and keeping a record. PUS and Fed will end in Sept.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> states have to continue..thats the law.


Umm, no. They don't.

It has ALREADY ended in a lot of red states, including Texas, where I live.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

STATES MUST KEEP GIVING OUT BENIFITS TO ALL W2 EMPLOYEE'S IN ALL STATES . NOT UBER CHESSE TAKERS


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

I think considering the alarming number of delta variant cases in California and all 50 states yes congress should extend the federal funding..in Los Angeles the delta variant is out of control..the feds and the state of California should extend benefits especially for PUA folks until January of 2022..


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I thought state pua would keep going and fed would stop...


Are you still on PUA? I thought PUA was over on WA. All my homies were converted to UE this spring.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> STATES MUST KEEP GIVING OUT BENIFITS TO ALL W2 EMPLOYEE'S IN ALL STATES . NOT UBER CHESSE TAKERS


So W-2 employees aren't cheese takers, in your view?


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Are you still on PUA? I thought PUA was over on WA. All my homies were converted to UE this spring.


Not in California..


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Are you still on PUA? I thought PUA was over on WA. All my homies were converted to UE this spring.


Yes.Why would we convert to ue we are independent contractors


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Converted. Four RS only drivers I know were converted to UE


No option was given they all say


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Do you reside in California?..PUA is PUA and once it ends we don't receive anything..no more Unemployment for gig workers/ride share drivers..it's over September 4th....unless extended..


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Utah ended the Fed cheese on June 26th… lots more RS drivers on the road.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I thought state pua


only until claim balance is zero for PUA. Fed amounts never showed in claim balance; at least in Calif.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> What do you guys think?



I think that it might extend past September. The reason? When Fall comes, there's no way that the country won't start taking the delta strain more seriously. The strain can mutate because of all the people who refuse the Vaxx. If it gets stronger, there are going to be a lot of businesses locking down. I think California will extend the unemployment.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

DRider85 said:


> I think that it might extend past September. The reason? When Fall comes, there's no way that the country won't start taking the delta strain more seriously. The strain can mutate because of all the people who refuse the Vaxx. If it gets stronger, there are going to be a lot of businesses locking down. I think California will extend the unemployment.


I agree..


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> STATES MUST KEEP GIVING OUT BENIFITS TO ALL W2 EMPLOYEE'S IN ALL STATES


well, right up to the moment the claim balance has a positive number; then you are on your own.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Buff69 said:


> Do you reside in California?..PUA is PUA and once it ends we don't receive anything..no more Unemployment for gig workers/ride share drivers..it's over September 4th....unless extended..


Scroll up to my previous replies


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Scroll up to my previous replies


Lol I read your posts. I still do not even know what state you are talking about.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

PUA ended March 13 2021 in Washington State.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

PUEC Will end on September 4.
Even in Washington state I expect there to be no extension.

The Subway sandwich shop in Moses Lake is hiring FT @ $15 an hour.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> PUA ended March 13 2021 in Washington State.


I am still receiving payments...


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> PUEC Will end on September 4.
> Even in Washington state I expect there to be no extension.
> 
> The Subway sandwich shop in Moses Lake is hiring FT @ $15 an hour.


How much of the puec is state and how much is federal?


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Do you know what it is for Washington state


@Amos69 you should learn to read carefully


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Umm, no. They don't.
> 
> It has ALREADY ended in a lot of red states, including Texas, where I live.


Haha, if I had a dollar for every time you mentioned that you live in TX, I'd have about thirty-five dollars 😆


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Also, I'm one of the most liberal members on here and I'm wondering if you have a good reason why you want it to continue past then? You may, but I do want to know what it is, if you'll share.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

mooch thread #3184.....get a job ....boy


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Haha, if I had a dollar for every time you mentioned that you live in TX, I'd have about thirty-five dollars 😆


I think it's relevant to this discussion.


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

BestInDaWest said:


> mooch thread #3184.....get a job ....boy


I don't understand why people like you begrudge others in getting free money from the government, especially now. Even if you are vaccinated you are not completely safe, so it might be a wise decision to stay home and collect unemployment. Plus considering how much free money the government has given to large corporations via bailouts and huge loans I think that maybe it's high time that the government gave us workers a piece of the pie.

Or maybe I'm just lazy.


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

Nope. Get back to work


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

Twin said:


> Nope. Get back to work


That sounds like someone who is ineligible for unemployment.

But if you actually choose to work instead of receiving government aid then I commend you for having more character than I do.


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

Fischer Fan said:


> That sounds like someone who is ineligible for unemployment.
> 
> But if you actually choose to work instead of receiving government aid then I commend you for having more character than I do.


I was making almost a 1k a week (February to October 2020) (extra $600 included) from unemployment🤷🏼‍♂️
I have a regular 9-5. Part time Uber/Lyft


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Twin said:


> I was making almost a 1k a week (February to October 2020) (extra $600 included) from unemployment🤷🏼‍♂️
> I have a regular 9-5. Part time Uber/Lyft


I assume that you were reporting your regular income to the state?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Fischer Fan said:


> I don't understand why people like you begrudge others in getting free money from the government, especially now. Even if you are vaccinated you are not completely safe, so it might be a wise decision to stay home and collect unemployment. Plus considering how much free money the government has given to large corporations via bailouts and huge loans I think that maybe it's high time that the government gave us workers a piece of the pie.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just lazy.



I agree with you. Making passive money makes you more powerful than someone that has to work for money and slave their time. Nothing to brag about. Passive money on the other hand is a step closer to financial freedom. They don't want to hear that they're slaves.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> I agree with you. Making passive money makes you more powerful than someone that has to work for money and slave their time. Nothing to brag about. Passive money on the other hand is a step closer to financial freedom. They don't want to hear that they're slaves.


I don't consider unemployment as passive money (income). I guess if you were collecting unemployment and not reporting under the table income it could be considered passive money (income). However that is a stretch.

I invested in a business and have no control over how it is run. I collect monthly interest on my investment and a percentage of the sales before expenses monthly. The original investment is treated as a balloon payment due every 5 years or renegotiated for another 5 years. I consider that passive income.

I consider my stock dividends to be passive income.

Next housing crash I may consider jumping in and buying some rental houses. I would consider that passive income.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I don't consider unemployment as passive money (income). I guess if you were collecting unemployment and not reporting under the table income it could be considered passive money (income). However that is a stretch.
> 
> I invested in a business and have no control over how it is run. I collect monthly interest on my investment and a percentage of the sales before expenses monthly. The original investment is treated as a balloon payment due every 5 years or renegotiated for another 5 years. I consider that passive income.
> 
> ...



Well, whatever the case is, I know it is a lot less effort to collect unemployment than to try drive. Plus the variants are very real. I did Uber last night and made 70 in 3 hours. Not a great use of my time. Even if I were to go all out and make 1000, the fact is I had to do a lot more and time is money. I did other useful things in the pandemic that I wouldn't have been able to do if I were busy.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Anybody else wanna chime in aside from Uber's loser?


Welll. . . . . Isnt that who started this chat?

There are rides out there. . .I see no reason to continue the unemployment. The only ones who are not working are the ones not looking or driving.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Unemployment needs to end for R/S. . . its just enabling laziness


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Fischer Fan said:


> I don't understand why people like you begrudge others in getting free money from the government, especially now. Even if you are vaccinated you are not completely safe, so it might be a wise decision to stay home and collect unemployment. Plus considering how much free money the government has given to large corporations via bailouts and huge loans I think that maybe it's high time that the government gave us workers a piece of the pie.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just lazy.


I think you are being lazy. 
and its NOT FREE MONEY. Christ the way people say that, they think it grows on tress.
It is one of the few factors pushing the price of everything up.

Try earning it for once, instead of just accepting FREE money. … have some pride . .. and stop sponging off everyone else.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

"Well, whatever the case is, I know it is a lot less effort to collect unemployment than to try drive."

Yes we wouldn't you to put forth any effort to actually earn the money . . . . .

Sheesh


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Unemployment needs to end for R/S. . . its just enabling laziness


I think we need more laziness. Why do you want people to not be lazy?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I think you are being lazy.
> and its NOT FREE MONEY. Christ the way people say that, they think it grows on tress.
> It is one of the few factors pushing the price of everything up.
> 
> Try earning it for once, instead of just accepting FREE money. … have some pride . .. and stop sponging off everyone else.



But you would do it too if you were us. Plus, why are we not discussing the variants? Your life is not worth working for a few bucks, just to not be lazy.


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I think you are being lazy.
> and its NOT FREE MONEY. Christ the way people say that, they think it grows on tress.
> It is one of the few factors pushing the price of everything up.
> 
> Try earning it for once, instead of just accepting FREE money. … have some pride . .. and stop sponging off everyone else.


You're getting a little carried away here with your character assassination of me.

Try earning it for ONCE? I've driven a taxi (not R/S) for the last 30 years without a vacation, so it's not accurate to imply that I never work.

Sponging off everyone else? I'm the one that people have come to for financial help, not the other way around, at least until now, when I currently need the government to help me. And my rule is that I don't loan money--- I give it away. I don't believe in placing a burden on the people that I help, so why should I require them to pay me back?

I am in the middle of a moral dilemma here. I am against the vaccination for religious reasons, and I live in Las Vegas where the virus is spiraling out of control. It's not safe for me to drive a taxi here at this time, and I'm 66 years old without any other marketable skills.

Maybe you, with all of your arrogance and self righteousness, has a suggestion.


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Haha, if I had a dollar for every time you mentioned that you live in TX, I'd have about thirty-five dollars 😆


Don't go picking on Christinebitg.

I am very conservative and she appears to be quite liberal, but in spite of our political differences I will vouch for her as being one of the few people on the forum that actually has a heart.

Unless this is just a Texas thing--- in that case I'm sorry to butt in.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I think you are being lazy.
> and its NOT FREE MONEY. Christ the way people say that, they think it grows on tress.
> It is one of the few factors pushing the price of everything up.
> 
> Try earning it for once, instead of just accepting FREE money. … have some pride . .. and stop sponging off everyone else.


Sponging off everyone else? The only people that are sponging off everyone is the one percent bud. You should look at the big picture instead of attacking people that would prefer to not be slaves to a shitty system.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

They say Biden will pass the law soon unemployment for life. With stimulus every month.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> They say Biden will pass the law soon unemployment for life. With stimulus every month.


I mean you joke but soon it will be like this with robots doing all the work. Then there will be guys like you crying "bAcK iN mY dAy."


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I think we need more laziness. Why do you want people to not be lazy?


If people weren't lazy, they'd be walking instead of hailing a boober.

Laziness = $$$


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Broken I wont need to work. .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Next housing crash I may consider jumping in and buying some rental houses. I would consider that passive income.


You won’t consider it passive income once you realize all the work you have to constantly put into the properties and all the tenet issues you must deal with!  It’s passive income for high Enders who hire people to manage them or for slumlords. For those of us in the middle it’s far from passive. There are many days when I wish my conscience allowed me to be a slumlord. There’s a much higher profit in that! You’ll make more money selling the properties than renting them.

Flip homes, better profit faster and no tenet issues.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Sponging off everyone else? The only people that are sponging off everyone is the one percent bud. You should look at the big picture instead of attacking people that would prefer to not be slaves to a shitty system.


I agree. I can't believe how old skool some people are.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> They say Biden will pass the law soon unemployment for life. With stimulus every month.


Hopefully, this to be honest. I would love to collect UBI and also be able to work when I want.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I mean you joke but soon it will be like this with robots doing all the work. Then there will be guys like you crying "bAcK iN mY dAy."


Yea. I don't know why some people can't see this. There's not gonna be work one day. Don't know how soon. The world is different now.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Guys, don't be surprised if unemployment gets extended again once more. We'll know more in a week or two. I don't root for the virus, but this delta variant is getting serious. The reason why is because people didn't get vaccinated and so what happens is this variant gets stronger. The vaccine protects us, but it might not be as strong in the future as the virus gets stronger. This could be the final wave, but the last wave is usually the strongest.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Seamus said:


> There are many days when I wish my conscience allowed me to be a slumlord. There’s a much higher profit in that!


While that's true, there is also a lot more work to being a slumlord.

Sure, you don't have to fix anything. But you routinely have to evict tenants for not paying their rent or for breaking even the most basic and ordinary of rules. And you have to fix the stuff the tenants have broken while they're there.

My Significant Other's law firm does a fair amount of work for landlords. It's not a simple matter to just throw the tenants out if they don't pay. Everywhere in the country has some set of legal protections for tenants.

Here where we live (ahem!) the first suit for eviction is brought in JP Court. (Justice of the Peace) If you win in JP Court, you get a judgment that allows you to get a writ of possession, meaning you can have them evicted. That requires lining up a constable (who is a sworn officer) to forcibly move their stuff out if they haven't moved out by the time you've given the required number of days of notice.

Or... if the tenant is savvy enough, they know they can appeal the JP's verdict to County Court. That takes longer, and it's a "trial de novo," meaning you start entirely from scratch. And THEN... the really savvy tenants know to request a jury trial, which takes MONTHS to get scheduled. And if you've incorporated the entity that owns the property, then you can't represent your company yourself, you have to hire an attorney to do that. (You're allowed to represent your company in the JP Court proceedings.)

Still want to be a slumlord? LOL


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> While that's true, there is also a lot more work to being a slumlord.
> 
> Sure, you don't have to fix anything. But you routinely have to evict tenants for not paying their rent or for breaking even the most basic and ordinary of rules. And you have to fix the stuff the tenants have broken while they're there.
> 
> ...


Believe me I’ve dealt with it many times. In NY the courts are totally built to coddle non paying tenets and plenty of them go place to place making a career of this. Those that know how to play the system can easily take 6 to 9 months to evict, all the while living rent free and costing you money.

Also, I reside in a “rent control” county so if you Aren’t careful you can fall under their jurisdiction with a whole other set of issues on top of everything else. I’ve sold all my rental properties and I’m done with it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> Guys, don't be surprised if unemployment gets extended again once more. We'll know more in a week or two. I don't root for the virus, but this delta variant is getting serious. The reason why is because people didn't get vaccinated and so what happens is this variant gets stronger. The vaccine protects us, but it might not be as strong in the future as the virus gets stronger. This could be the final wave, but the last wave is usually the strongest.


Some would argue that the vaccination is what causes the virus to get stronger. Those that are vaccinated get attacked, the vaccine fights off the weaker version forcing it to mutate and get stronger.

I'm no expert, like most things there are always multiple sides or points of view to it. Which side is right? Probably parts of all sides.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Seamus said:


> In NY the courts are totally built to coddle non paying tenet


Absolutely. And there's a reason for that. Throwing someone out of their home SHOULD be something that's taken seriously.

Do I invest in residential rental properties? No, I don't. LOL


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Some would argue that the vaccination is what causes the virus to get stronger. Those that are vaccinated get attacked, the vaccine fights off the weaker version forcing it to mutate and get stronger.
> 
> I'm no expert, like most things there are always multiple sides or points of view to it. Which side is right? Probably parts of all sides.


The people who argue that are not the people who have any academic background in epidemiology.

The reason that the argument about the virus fighting off the vaccine is wrong is this: EVERYONE who gets infected is trying to fight off the virus. Or at least everyone who has a minimally functioning immune system.

Most of the people who get vaccinated never get infected at all.

There's a reason why the delta variant arose in India. It's because the rate of vaccinations there is extremely low.

Every person who gets infected is a potential person in whom a variant can arise. But by far, the people who get infected are not vaccinated.

Let's take this one step farther...

Every time the virus replicates, there is an incredibly small chance that there will be a mutation. Which people are the ones who have a lot of virus replication? The ones who lose their battle with the virus and die from it. Which in 99+% of cases are people who are not vaccinated. (You can look that figure up.)


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> The people who argue that are not the people who have any academic background in epidemiology.
> 
> The reason that the argument about the virus fighting off the vaccine is wrong is this: EVERYONE who gets infected is trying to fight off the virus. Or at least everyone who has a minimally functioning immune system.
> 
> ...


Christine, I'm glad you know all this. I remember last year when you thought the flu was worse than Covid. You have come around. I was the one on here saying that this is gonna get serious and people didn't believe me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> Christine, I'm glad you know all this. I remember last year when you thought the flu was worse than Covid. You have come around. I was the one on here saying that this is gonna get serious and people didn't believe me.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 606934



You got me lol.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Sponging off everyone else? The only people that are sponging off everyone is the one percent bud. You should look at the big picture instead of attacking people that would prefer to not be slaves to a shitty system.


Yeah I forgot how the slaves volunteered to work for that system. . . .. . 

work on your analogies . . 

Idiot


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Fischer Fan said:


> You're getting a little carried away here with your character assassination of me.
> 
> Try earning it for ONCE? I've driven a taxi (not R/S) for the last 30 years without a vacation, so it's not accurate to imply that I never work.
> 
> ...


Then this situation doesn't apply to you . . . . . .There are ALOT of R/S, who are being lazy and not driving because they prefer to get as they call it "FREE MONEY"

If the situation doesn't apply. . .then you shouldn't take offense. .
I was going off the comments in your post. . . nothing else. . .you used the term Free money. . .and if you view it that way and you take it that way then what I said applies/


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> But you would do it too if you were us. Plus, why are we not discussing the variants? Your life is not worth working for a few bucks, just to not be lazy.


Ummm I am a r/s driver. . .. and I never stopped driving and never took unemployment. I wouldn't if the ability to get rides and EARN the money

So I am one of you .. . ..

I just choose not to take so called "FREE" Money


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> I think we need more laziness. Why do you want people to not be lazy?


umm call it pride. . .. .
an area that a lot of people here are lacking or so it seems


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I mean you joke but soon it will be like this with robots doing all the work. Then there will be guys like you crying "bAcK iN mY dAy."


Been hearing that for a while. . .. doesn't apply to this industry . . 

once again work on your analogies


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> I remember last year when you thought the flu was worse than Covid.


That is emphatically not a true statement. I have NEVER said that I thought influenza was worse than covid.

I did have a very bad case of influenza type A in March 2020. But I have never said that covid would have been better.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> There's a reason why the delta variant arose in India.


Right. Because of the vaccinated.


Christinebitg said:


> It's because the rate of vaccinations there is extremely low.


Wrong. (as usual)

Israel, the highest(?) vaccinated country is having an outbreak of the so-called delta variant, and it is the dominant strain.
Even your buddies at the NY Post report that _"An outbreak of the Delta variant of COVID-19 in Israel has spread to some vaccinated people — with about half of the adults infected fully inoculated with the Pfizer shot, a health official said."_
HALF !!



Christinebitg said:


> Most of the people who get vaccinated never get infected at all.


But biden said if you get the jab, you won't Covid or be hospitalized. LMAO
Don't worry MSMedia came to his rescue and protected yet another of his gaffes.



Christinebitg said:


> But by far, the people who get infected are not vaccinated.


Yeah, if you only listen to biden, CNN, APnews, and MSMedia.



Christinebitg said:


> Which in 99+% of cases are people who are not vaccinated. (You can look that figure up.)


Another Fake News made up number, spread and repeated ad nauseam among the propagandists, so therefore it must now be true. LMAO


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Another Fake News made up number, spread and repeated ad nauseam among the propagandists, so therefore it must now be true. LMAO


Prove that with links that don't include Fox Clown News.

Then call each state and provide their numbers.

We shall wait.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Israel, the highest(?) vaccinated country is having an outbreak of the so-called delta variant, and it is the dominant strain.


And guess what?... None of them are dying. Because they've vaccinated.



Taxi2Uber said:


> _with about half of the adults infected fully inoculated with the Pfizer shot, a health official said."
> 
> HALF !! _


Here's a news flash for you... the reason that half of the infections in Israel are vaccinated people is because 80% of the population there is fully vaccinated. And another 10+% have gotten one shot already.

So if only half of the infections there are vaccinated people, then obviously getting vaccinated is reducing their risk of getting infected.

I guess maybe you didn't know what a high percentage of people there are vaccinated.



Taxi2Uber said:


> But biden said if you get the jab, you won't Covid or be hospitalized. LMAO


Can't handle the truth, apparently. More than 99% of people who are dying of covid in the U.S. are people who aren't vaccinated. Biden is correct.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Another Fake News made up number, spread and repeated ad nauseam among the propagandists, so therefore it must now be true. LMAO


And where's your figure?? Hmmm??


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Flip homes, better profit faster and no tenet issues.


Flipping homes does have risks as well. Ask anyone who was in over their head in the 2008-09 financial crisis.

I had a home I inherited in 2009 in Detroit in a somewhat charming neighborhood, but it was very close to a war zone.

I tried giving it away to a local church, the police and Habitat for Humanity. No takers. Couldn’t even get someone to come look at it.

Too bad- the inside had some beautiful features. Finally sold it to the guy who used to mow the lawn for $1,000. After 1 year or more there wasn’t a single offer from anyone else. I remember asking $5,000 for the house. It became apparent very quickly that I wasn’t being realistic.

Also, it wasn’t realistic for me to move there and live in it myself. Or to try and manage it from long distance.

Can you imagine that- a home costing way less than a used car? Or even a nice TV?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Can't handle the truth, apparently.


Since you only listen to to what you call "established" MSMedia, CNN, APnews etc, you perception of the 'truth' is distorted and mostly flat out wrong.
You are being duped and lied to, by the Covid Cult religion you follow.

As we are off topic, I will stop, but rest assured I can go through and debunk all your fake news numbers, but it will just get censored, as before.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

This post is all about whether or not we can expect to get additional so-called “free” money from the government. 

There is another way to think of the whole issue of doing okay financially that hasn’t been mentioned at all in this thread- and that is by cutting expenses.

Admittedly, this is painful for some to think about and I’m not gonna claim to be perfect in this area. But think about all the things people spend money on that truly are NOT NECESSARY. Here is but a very small list:

Vices of all types (cigs, booze, pot, etc.)
Lotto tix (if you’ve felt lucky every week for the
past 5 years, maybe it is time to reconsider)
Cable TV (Youtube is free- I can watch it for
hours)
Buying new vehicles instead of used
Buying certain other new stuff when you could
go to Goodwill instead
Paying someone to do yard work when you
can do it yourself (especially when
unemployed)
Travel (other than something close to home)
Using certain things AFTER THE EXPIRATION
DATE (this takes some research- example:
I’ve got a bunch of aspirin that expired in 
2009- yes 12 years ago- my wife (a former
microbiologist) and I STILL USE IT- we
have another container of aspirin that
hasn’t yet expired and I don’t notice any
difference between the two!)
Recycling
Picking up loose change on the ground

Another item to consider is barter. If you can do some things like change the oil on a car and a neighbor knows a lot about the stock market, why not trade some sweat equity for a tutorial on how to trade.

And this is just the beginning. I’m absolutely not trying to be judgmental here. Just trying to get a few open minded teachable people to consider a different way to “make” (actually save) some of that precious money.

A real life example from just recently. I was delivering an UE meal late at night and noticed a large pile of rubbish out in front of a house. AFTER finishing the delivery I signed off the app and went back to the house with the rubbish. Lo and behold- a brand new drop in style fiberglass tub was in the pile. Upon closer inspection I noticed a small roughly 1” crack in the tub. It was just a surface crack and doesn’t go all the way through the tub.

These sell for roughly $600-1,000 on the Home Depot website. I’m gonna try and fix it and trade it for some silver coins once I get some of the other more pressing things in my life out of the way.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> There is another way to think of the whole issue of doing okay financially that hasn’t been mentioned at all in this thread- and that is by cutting expenses.


I absolutely agree with you. There's not a single thing in your entire post that I would disagree with.

One of the easy and under rated tools in this area is creating a personal budget. I've done one monthly for more than 25 years, since my divorce. If you want to make ends meet, it helps to know where your money is going.

One of the ways where a lot of people blow money is on restaurants. While I enjoy them as much as the next person, there's a significant price tag to having someone else doing the cooking and the cleanup.

My Significant Other is probably about the worst for that. When my S.O. goes out of town (like last week), I make a grocery store trip and then stay home and cook the entire time of their trip.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

You should write to Santa Claus asking for an extension


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Since you only listen to to what you call "established" MSMedia, CNN, APnews


and your fav Fox Clown News is the gold standard of standard news?

Hmmmm, you sure about that?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> More than 99% of people who are dying of covid in the U.S. are people who aren't vaccinated. Biden is correct.


AND 98% of those in the hospital are not vaxx'd as well.

That is a fact nobody can dispute. Well, Fox Clown News followers will. How they knock John Hopkins stats will be a something to see.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Guys, don't be surprised if unemployment gets extended again once more. We'll know more in a week or two. I don't root for the virus, but this delta variant is getting serious. The reason why is because people didn't get vaccinated and so what happens is this variant gets stronger. The vaccine protects us, but it might not be as strong in the future as the virus gets stronger. This could be the final wave, but the last wave is usually the strongest.


You’re actually totally wrong ! It’s the VACCINATED dummies getting and spreading the delta variant ! Turn off CNN buddy!! I live in San Diego , we are 80 % vaxed here ! I just picked my vaxed buddy up from the hospital . Double Pfizer doses in March . He just suffered massive heart inflammation and was in a coma for 4 days . His hospitalization was a month . Real safe vaccine 😂 

You’re believing the talking heads that are instructed to shame the unvaccinated . They are downplaying the breakthrough cases and under reporting the vax injuries . 

You’re going to need booster shots for the rest of your pathetic communist sympathizer life . You deserve those booster shots for being shitty American that didn’t stand up against this tyranny. Enjoy those blood clots sucker!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> You’re actually totally wrong ! It’s the VACCINATED dummies getting and spreading the delta variant !


Sorry, but you've lost your mind. I don't think I can help you find it.

Great fantasy world, though.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Sorry, but you've lost your mind. I don't think I can help you find it.
> 
> Great fantasy world, though.


YOU lost your mind when you decided to trust psychopaths for your medical advice . Bill Gates = mass murderer. Anthony Fauci = mass murderer. Both guilty of crimes against humanity . These are the maniac liars you take your medical advice from . Then you have the balls to get on this board and mock the true Americans that stand up for their rights ? You just made a new enemy on this board ! I’m going to enjoy ripping your medical misinformation and straight up lies to pieces . Get ready *****


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> YOU lost your mind when you decided to trust psychopaths for your medical advice . Bill Gates = mass murderer. Anthony Fauci = mass murderer. Both guilty of crimes against humanity . These are the maniac liars you take your medical advice from . Then you have the balls to get on this board and mock the true Americans that stand up for their rights ? You just made a new enemy on this board ! I’m going to enjoy ripping your medical misinformation and straight up lies to pieces . Get ready ***


That sure is some funky dope you're using, man.

Did you know that some psychoactive drugs can result in clinical paranoia?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> That sure is some funky dope you're using, man.
> 
> Did you know that some psychoactive drugs can result in clinical paranoia?


What drugs are YOU on ??? The vaccinated people are getting covid and spreading it . Wake up!!! The most vaccinated cities have the highest covid rates . You sound like you have a mental disorder that keeps you from understanding that .


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> What drugs are YOU on ??? The vaccinated people are getting covid and spreading it . Wake up!!! The most vaccinated cities have the highest covid rates . You sound like you have a mental disorder that keeps you from understanding that .


Probably not the drugs you are on, that keep you from having a rational and educated thought or intelligence process that aggravates your intrinsic paranoia

INFO:

*Despite the increased spread of the delta variant, experts say it’s unlikely fully vaccinated people who have an asymptomatic infection are transmitting the virus.*
*Experts say that’s because vaccinated people who have contracted the coronavirus have much lower viral loads than unvaccinated people.*
*Experts still recommend that vaccinated people take safety precautions when they’re in large crowds or a region with a low vaccination rate.*
The rapid spread of the coronavirus delta variant has led to concerns that people who have been fully vaccinated against the disease may be unwittingly spreading it because they have an asymptomatic infection and aren’t aware of it.

However, experts say that while not impossible, COVID-19 transmission by fully vaccinated people is unlikely.

The delta variant is highly infectious and potentially more deadly than previous SARS-CoV-2 variants. It currently accounts for more than half of all new COVID-19 cases in the United States.

It’s estimated that more than 99 percent of new COVID-19 cases are among unvaccinated people.

Spread of the delta variant has been particularly swift in states with low vaccination rates. But cases of the newest variant have appeared in every state, including those with high vaccination rates.

That doesn’t necessarily mean that vaccinated people are playing a major role in spreading the disease, though.

“In virology, the hallmark of transmission is viral load,” said Dr. Bruce K. Patterson, a virologist and the CEO of IncellDx, a company designing new methods of predicting, identifying, and treating long-term COVID-19 cases.

“The more virus you have, the better chance you have of spreading it,” Patterson told Healthline. “From what we know of wild COVID (the non-variant form of the novel coronavirus), people who are vaccinated are not carrying very much viral load, so the probability of them being infectious is very low.”

Not only are vaccinated people at far less risk of contracting the coronavirus, they’re also less likely to be asymptomatic carriers of the virus or transmit it to others, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

25% of new Covid-19 cases in Los Angeles county are fully vaccinated dumb dumbs !!! Read this article where the county official admits that the more people get vaccinated , the more the covid cases will increase!!! You can’t make this stuff up!!





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> You’re believing the talking heads that are instructed to shame the unvaccinated . T


So with 98% of those in the hospital and 99.5% of people dying they all have something in common. Unvaccinated.

Explain. Go.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> 25% of new Covid-19 cases in Los Angeles county are fully vaccinated dumb dumbs !!! Read this article where the county official admits that the more people get vaccinated , the more the covid cases will increase!!! You can’t make this stuff up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you can. Politicians are doing it. The press is doing it. So is social media. Why should you be any different. And of course news from CA contradicts everywhere else. . . what's new.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

75% of new Covid-19 cases in Singapore are occurring in vaccinated citizens.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

If you are going to report something make sure you report the full info. Yes, a large # of vaccinated are showing signs of covid, however. .. .. :

SINGAPORE, July 23 (Reuters) - Vaccinated individuals accounted for three-quarters of Singapore's COVID-19 infections in the last four weeks, but they were not falling seriously ill, government data showed, as a rapid ramp-up in inoculations leaves fewer people unvaccinated.


While the data shows that vaccines are highly effective in preventing severe cases, it also underscores the risk that even those inoculated could be contagious, so that inoculation alone may not suffice to halt transmission.

Of Singapore's 1,096 locally transmitted infections in the last 28 days, 484, or about 44%, were in fully vaccinated people, while 30% were partially vaccinated and just over 25% were unvaccinated, Thursday's data showed.

While seven cases of serious illness required oxygen, and another was in critical condition in intensive care, none of the eight had been fully vaccinated, the health ministry said.

"There is continuing evidence that vaccination helps to prevent serious disease when one gets infected," the ministry said, adding that all the fully vaccinated and infected people had shown no symptoms, or only mild ones.

Infections in vaccinated people do not mean vaccines are ineffective, experts said.

"As more and more people are vaccinated in Singapore, we will see more infections happening among vaccinated people," Teo Yik Ying, dean of the Saw Swee Hock School of Public Health at the National University of Singapore (NUS).

"It is important to always compare it against the proportion of people who remain unvaccinated...Suppose Singapore achieves a rate of 100% fully vaccinated...then all infections will stem from the vaccinated people and none from the unvaccinated."

Singapore has already inoculated nearly 75% of its 5.7 million people, the world's second highest after the United Arab Emirates, a Reuters tracker shows, and half its population is fully vaccinated.

As countries with advanced vaccination campaigns prepare to live with COVID-19 as an endemic disease, their focus is turning to preventing death and serious diseases through vaccination.


 AdChoices 
But they are grappling with how to differentiate public health policies, such as mask wearing, between the vaccinated and those who are not.

Both Singapore and Israel, for example, reinstated some curbs recently to battle a surge in infections driven by the highly contagious Delta variant, while England lifted almost all restrictions this week, despite high caseloads.

"We've got to accept that all of us will have to have some restrictions, vaccinated or not vaccinated," said Peter Collignon, an infectious diseases physician and microbiologist at Canberra Hospital in the Australian capital.

"It's just the restrictions are likely to be higher for those unvaccinated than vaccinated people, but that may still mean they have mask mandates indoors, for instance."

The Singapore data also showed that infections in the last 14 days among vaccinated people older than 61 stood at about 88%, higher than the figure of just over 70% for the younger group.

Linfa Wang, a professor at Duke-NUS Medical School, said elderly people had been shown to have weaker immune responses upon vaccination.

In Israel, which also has a high vaccination rate, about half of the 46 patients hospitalised in severe condition by early July had been vaccinated, and the majority were from risk groups, authorities said.

It was not immediately clear if the Singapore data reflected reduced protection offered by vaccines against the Delta variant, the most common form in the wealthy city state in recent months.

Two doses of vaccine from Pfizer-BioNTech or AstraZeneca are nearly as effective against Delt a as against the previously dominant Alpha variant, according to a study published this week.

Singapore uses the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines in its national vaccination programme.

Friday's 130 new locally-transmitted infections were off this week's 11-month high. The recent rise in cases prompted authorities to tighten curbs on social gatherings in the push to boost vaccinations, particularly among the elderly.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

You need an anti paranoid and fear mongering vaccination.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> What drugs are YOU on ??? The vaccinated people are getting covid and spreading it . Wake up!!! The most vaccinated cities have the highest covid rates . You sound like you have a mental disorder that keeps you from understanding that .


You're only looking at one side of the coin.


----------

